# Field Hunting??



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I am going to start hunting ducks in fields and was wondering about decoys. I have a few dozen fullbody goose decoys now. I was wondering if I need to get mallard field decoys or are goose decoys good enough? How do you guys like to mix your goose and duck decoys in the fields?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Your current supply of decoys will be adequate I would get a dozen or less mallard decoys to mix in.

I always mix them up and give them some space.

Bob


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

depends on the part of the season. i guess i only mainly feild hunt ducks late season when there migrating, so i run all of my FB's and then a dozen FB mallards and a dozen FB pintails. U gotta remember though to keep ur duck in small pods outside of your flock as if they were just hangin with the canadains


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i would try getting 1.5 dozen GHG FB mallards or there shells then put them kinda in there own group with 1 or 2 meeking with the geese.
:beer:


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

All you need is a spinner and a remote control. You don't even need to call, its just that easy. :lol:


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Yep,
Any idiot and a spinner can kill. What ever happened to hunting?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Well with "all" the other restrictions the G&F has put on you, they figured they better not take that away from you too....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Let's not turn every thread into a debate eh Bert? 

Goose decoys typically are all that's needed and are by far more visable to ducks. Later in the year they get a little more leary of goose spreads though. This will be our first year of having a large spread of field mallards so we'll see how much of a difference it'll make.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry Chris,

I have taken my pill and should be good for a while.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Alot of it depends on the placement of the spot you are hunting. I have found, the closer the ducks feed to compared to where the water is the less dekes you need. I have always just used around 6 bigfoots and a spinning wing decoy when i have hunted alone and usually had consistent, good luck with that.

If you are looking to buy duck decoys, I have a buddy that bought a dozen i think GHG duck decoys with motion bases and every time we used them they worked very good.

the first part of my post may be common sense to duck hunters, but it has always worked for me.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Hunter,

I have never, nor ever will use a spinning wing decoy of my own making or of the commercial variety so if the gov. restricted those, I would do a little dance and not morn.

You and your ilk go on about how you want to spare the ducks the burdon of the bang and yet you use every techno gadget that comes on the market to attract more and up your kill.

Wanna have some real fun? Turn back the hands of time and shoot your 6 the way they did back in the 20's (less the live decoys which you probably wouldnt take the time to care for anyway)

Can you really not shoot 6 birds without a spinner? If so, you need some education.

Perhaps I am getting old. I know that I am old fashioned, but shooting ducks by any means legal lost my interest years ago.

I view spinners the same way as I view inline muzzleloaders. I mean, if you are going to basically shoot a single shot 30-30 at deer, why should you get a special season for it?

I can kill a deer every year with my long bow so I sold my compound.

Elitist? Idealistic? It can be done.

I could shoot more ducks here in Mn if I used spinners. Thing is that it is not about how many ducks I kill any more, it is about how many ducks I see. Color me wierd I guess.


----------

